# What size would a 19.5 be



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Large or extra large?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Usually large. Depends on the brand. Best to compare top tube lengths or ETT to get an idea of what compares to what.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

zebrahum said:


> Usually large. Depends on the brand. Best to compare top tube lengths or ETT to get an idea of what compares to what.


^^ this.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yep, since there's no universal size and some of the major brands have more compact cockpit it's difficult to determine what 19.5" would be exactly. I'm 5'7" and I can ride sm/med/and large Cannondale hardtail as well as Santa Cruz. 

My med Ibis Mojo 16" is smaller than my small maverick ML8 17.5" it's not just the number either. Seattube sizing may be ok for tradition hardtail geometry but it's definitely not apply to all.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Its my '97 Rockhopper Comp FS. I'm 5'8 ish and it fits me but the TT feels a bit long. I either need to install a shorter stem or trade it.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

It's hard to tell because the bike is on uneven ground but the seat looks like it's nosed down. This is going to rotate your hips forward and put weight on your hands. Also that stem looks huge. It was popular in the mid-1990's to put a long stem on the bikes. It didn't make things better either.

I recommend you do this:

-level your seat.
-check your seat height and leg extension by placing your heel on the pedal with the pedal at its lowest point in the revolution. You want your knee to be nearly locked at that point. That way when you put the ball of your foot on the pedal you'll have a nearly perfect bend in your knee as you pedal.

At this point ride the bike for 10 minutes or so. I'll bet you'll feel like you're reaching for the bars more. That stem looks like a 12 cm at least. Stems are measured from the center of the fork clamp to the center of the handlebar clamp. Some brands have it printed or laser etched on the stem along with the angle of rise. If you're going to buy a new stem, ask the shop if they have "a cheap take-off" stem you could test ride. What you'd like to do is find the right length of stem so you could consider buying a nicer stem than the take-off, but you want to order the the right length. I would put a 9 cm stem on at first and see how that feels. Ride it for a few days. If you still feel like you're reaching switch it to an 8 cm. If you felt the 9 was too close after a couple of rides switch it to a 10 cm.

A good LBS will understand what you're doing and be helpful. Adjustments and stems are less costly than a new bike.

Another thing to consider is changing the bars. Changing the angle of your wrists might make the position feel more natural. The bars you have look pretty straight, 5 or 7 degree. Bars range from a bit of sweep (7 degrees) to moderate (12 degrees, 17 degrees) to quite a bit 34 degrees. (On-One Mary bars) Although, the Mary bars don't actually place your hands closer to you, they do rotate your wrists to a more natural position.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Caffeine, great advice.

On the seat angle, it actually is level. The TT is angled down. 

I do want to change the stem. I just don't know if I can find another one to match like my current one does.


----------



## dukefenix (Mar 2, 2012)

i just got my first bike, its a level entry bike. Trek 820, the frame size is 19.5 and Im 5'9/5'10. Seems to work alright for me. But yeah like Caffeine said different brands may have different size chart. the advise I've been given is, ride to what suits me and feel comfortable with while maintaining a proper riding level, adjust my seat (lower if going down hill, higher if going up hill) but never too high to the point I am locking my knee, and last but not least have fun and be safe.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

That looks like a REALLY long stem. First thing I would do is try a shorter stem.


----------

